# Tumor!?



## saramk (May 4, 2012)

I'm very worried about my betta, I purchased him from Petco yesterday. My boyfriend convinced me to get him, both of us knowing there was a bump on his back in between his fins (the tall white thing). It looks like a rock is stuck on him, or like it's a raised scab or scar(maybe, but unlikely). It's positioned in the direct center and visible from both sides of him. I just put him in his tank today, so I know that shouldn't be a concern. I would really love someone with knowledge of betta fish, considering this is my first and I have no idea what i'm doing. I would like to treat him before anything bad happens. I provided two pictures, I'm not sure which one is better quality. Thank you!


Housing 
What size is your tank? 0.5
What temperature is your tank? room temperature
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? nutrafin max (came with the tank) but purchased Aqueon Betta Pellets Betta Food
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? first day in tank
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? n/a
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? added nutrafin beta plus (came in beta kit) but purchased API Splendid Betta Complete Water Conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? no

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? no, i purchased him like this
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? i noticed he was spitting up his food, but i may have overfed him
When did you start noticing the symptoms? n/a
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no, im not sure if there's a serious problem
Does your fish have any history of being ill? n/a
How old is your fish (approximately)? i dont know


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like it could be a tumor but I wouldnt worry about it unless he starts acting sick.... Like not eating, lethargic, ect.... also your tank is a little too small - this would need 100% water changes every 2 days min - also i notice there is no heater.. Bettas prefer water in the 76-80 range. He will not last long in this, especially if he has a tumor.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I usually would recomend AT LEAST 3 gallons, but a certain 2.5 gal is a popular model, and I have deemed it "acceptable" in my book, i had it and its okay. With that smmall of a tank, you should do daily water changes, maybe 50% 

ANYWAY it looks harmless, so if it is a tumor, it would be okay for now, if he starts acting sick or it is spreading down his back, then you can worry. It could also be an external parasite. If it has scales, its not but if it has no scales, i would treat for external parasites


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Treatment for tumors varies a little bit, but the most effective and easiest way to care for a betta with a tumor is to keep the water clean and warm. If you notice that the tumor has burst, then start up with either aquarium salt at 1 tsp/gal or if the betta is very weak at the time the tumor bursts a mild antibiotic/ antibacterial medication such as tetracycline.

I would also have a bottle of clove oil on hand in case you need to euthanize. It's not a pleasant topic, but usually with tumors that aren't around the head area, euthanasia is needed before the betta becomes completely unable to survive. Tumors on the head area, if they grow large enough, will impede eating, sight, and flaring along with possibly causing muscle spasms and confusion (I observed this with a betta that could not find the surface of the water for a little bit).

You should be able to get clove oil at a herbal store for pretty cheap. It works by numbing the fish and letting it fall asleep. After the fish is asleep (And clove oil is continually added) the fish will forget to breathe and pass from suffocation, though they are unaware of anything going on. after there is no gill movement for 20 minutes, it is best to decapitate and destroy the brain as some fish have survived the clove oil method and woken up after being taken out of the mixture.

A warning on clove oil as well is the smell, which lingers for quite a while and is very distinct. It also leaves a residue that will not come out (As far as I've tried), so it's best to euthanize in something you're ok with tossing afterwards or dedicating specifically to euthanasia.


----------

